# BenQ XL2730Z Freesync problem



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar habe ich mir einen BenQ XL2730Z (F/W V002) angeschafft schickes teil auf jedenfall den habe ich wiederum Angeschlossen via DP und meinen Pc gestartet fuktionierte soweit auch alles tadellos auch freesync wurde erkannt und fuktionierte auch. Als ich meinen Pc dann neugestaret habe wollt ich dann Zoken und merkte das Freesync aus sein muss und schaute dann nach, dem war auch so ichkann mir nicht erklären wieso und warum nun zeigt mir Crimson an das Freesync nicht unterstüzt wird ich bin nun mit meinen Ideen am ende und finde auch im netz nix dazu deswegen bitte ich hier um hilfe schonmal beste dank im vorraus!

Mfg
John


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Steck mal den zweiten Monitor ab, denn evtl. isses der Schuld. AFAIK muss ja die Grafikkarte aktiv "mithelfen" bei Freesync, und wenn das einer von zwei Monitoren nicht kann, dann könnte das ein Problem sein. ODER (da weiß ich es aber nicht genau) du hast im Spiel vSync an, und beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Was auch sein kann: wenn du evlt. aktuell 144Hz "erzwingst", wird Freesync auch nicht gehen, denn Freesync "taktet" ja quasi den Monitor, da kannst du keine festen 144Hz einstellen.


PS: ich WEISS es leider nicht, aber die Punkte erscheinen mir logisch, und bevor keiner antwortet, der es genau weiß, kannst du das ja schon mal ausprobieren, ob ich vlt. richtig liege


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

danke schon mal für die schnelle antwort 
also den zweiten monitor hab ich grad erst angeklemmt also kann man das ausschliessen und auch wenn ich am monitor 60Hz einstelle lässt es sich nicht auswählen mit monitor abklemmen und strom ab nicht :-/ 
aber eins weiss ich zb. schonmal durch ganze suchen  nämlich das vSync und freesync zusammen fuktionieren  

ich verweifel langsam da es ja gleich zu beginn fuktioniert hat


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Dezember 2015)

Gleich mal vorweg: Dein Bild konnte ich, dank meiner Internetgeschwindigkeit nicht anschauen
Das mit dem 2. Monitor kann man ausschließen. Bei mir klappts.
Würde auch mal Crimson neu installieren. Ist sicher nur eine Einstellungssache.
Das mit V-Sync sollst du nicht suchen, das sollst du probieren.


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

auch dies ist schon geschehen :-/


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Dezember 2015)

Dann starte vvl einfach nochmal dein Rechner neu^^. In die umgekehrte Richtung gings ja auch^^

Edit: Ich glaub das geht gar nicht mit VSR schalte das mal ab


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

ich habe einfach nur noch das verlangen meinen kopf auf den tisch zu hauen -_-

Bot_mit_Ping hast du den gleich Monitor?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Dann starte vvl einfach nochmal dein Rechner neu^^. In die umgekehrte Richtung gings ja auch^^
> 
> Edit: Ich glaub das geht gar nicht mit VSR schalte das mal ab



Uiuiui, WQHD und noch VSR? Auf DIE Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen...   mit welcher Karte schafft man denn da überhaupt noch annehmbare FPS? ^^

und genau DEN werden hier (bald) viele haben, ich glaub den hat manch einer als Angebot abstauben können, ich auch (steht seit ca 16h schon hier, aber ich will den erst morgen in Ruhe in Betrieb nehmen  )


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Dezember 2015)

John89 schrieb:


> ich habe einfach nur noch das verlangen meinen kopf auf den tisch zu hauen -_-
> 
> Bot_mit_Ping hast du den gleich Monitor?



Ja ich hab ihn auch. Hast du das mit VSR abschalten jetzt mal probiert?

Der Monitor rockt alles weg. Finde subjectiv auch das Panel besser im Vergleich zum PG278Q.


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

VSR war da grad nur noch an weil ich verzweifle.... ja bei dem Preis muss man einfach Kaufen wenn man grade eh sucht un wie gesgat ich hatte es am anfang ja an -.- und denn war es einfach wieder aus ich versteh es nicht auch shcon getest mit AMA aus da welche geschrieben hatte der Benq XL2730Z (V001) kann das nicht auch wenn ich den V002 hab einfach mal getest und auch nicht ich dreh durch


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Dezember 2015)

AMA? Motion Blur? 
Stell den Monitor sicherheitshalber auf Werkseinstellungen zurück, der Crimsontreiber auch. Wenns dann immernoch nicht geht ist das Problem komplexer


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

Freesync funktioniert nicht zusammen mit der Funktion AMA (Advanced Motion Accelerator).
D.h. man hat entweder ein schnelles Bild mit fast 3x höherer Antwortzeit oder Fressync. (bei V001)

Eigentlich sollten laut Benq alle ab Juli verkauften Monitore die Firmwareversion V002 haben, die den Fehler nicht mehr hat.
Da man die Firmware bei einem Monitor nicht selbst updaten kann

so kannst du gucken welche version du hast

1. Monitor ausschalten
2. Menü-Taste gedrückt halten (Zweite Taste von unten, Powerbutton nicht mit gezählt)
3. Jetzt zusätzlich den Powerbutton drücken, bis es piepst.
4. Beide Tasten loslassen.
5. Menü-Taste drücken, es erscheint jetzt ein Service-Menü
6. Hinter "F/W-Version:" muss "V002" stehen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

John89 schrieb:


> 6. Hinter "F/W-Version:" muss "V002" stehen


 Die hat er (steht direkt im ersten Posting) - oder meinst du, dass er die FW-Version falsch angezeigt bekommen hat? ^^


@Topic: ruhig Blut, so ein High-Tech-Teil muss ja nicht unbedingt am ersten Tag zu 100% perfekt konfiguriert sein


----------



## John89 (15. Dezember 2015)

hm ne denk ich nicht aber ich hab mir gedacht ich teste das einfach mal  ^^ und Bot_mit_Ping fragte dacht ich poste ich das dazu mal ähmja zurück gesetzt hab ich auch shcon komplett alles.... 
hab nun eine mail an den support geschickt mal sehen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## Roli (16. Dezember 2015)

Habe den Monitor auch, lief bei mir wie alle Freesyncer vorher auch ohne Probleme. Zumal mit dem neuen Crimson Treiber das Ganze ja fast schon automatisch läuft. Und im OSD vom Monitor braucht man da auch nichts frickeln, da er Freesync bis 144hz unterstützt und Freesync standardmäßig zur Verfügung steht.

Also mir würde auch nur einfallen den Crimson neu zu installieren, den zweiten Monitor von der Graka abzustöpseln, den benQ auf Werkeinstellung und dann noch einmal testen.
Das Kabel könnte evtl einen Defekt haben...aber das ist rumraten. Vllt kann der BenQ  Support helfen.


----------



## John89 (16. Dezember 2015)

So war es bei mir auch Monitor ran pc an Crimson hacken gesetzt Freesync an, kurz gedaddelt Pc aus später wieder an und ging nicht mehr... Neues DP Kabel ist bestellt kommt morgen und vllt meldet sich der Support heute ja noch.
immer wenn ich was teste ist der Zweite monitor garnicht angeschlossen also das kann man ausschliessen.
Was Treiber angeht bin sogar soweit gegangen (war eh an der zeit mal wieder) und habe den ganzen Pc neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Dezember 2015)

Beste Lösung. Mehr kannst nicht tun auser Win neu zu installieren.
Wenns immernoch nicht geht schick ihn zurück.


----------



## Roli (16. Dezember 2015)

Naja, warte zumindest noch auf die Support-Antwort.


----------



## John89 (16. Dezember 2015)

Werde ihn mmorgen mit dem neuen DP Kabel testen wenn es immer noch nicht geht denn Fahr ich damit zu einem Freund der Hat eine 290 oder zu meinem Bruder der hat ne Fury wenn 
der da auch nciht geht liegt es auf jedenfall am Monitor sonst muss ich mich mit meiner Graka mal ausineander setzen.

Das sind die einzige möglichkeiten die ich noch nicht getest habe.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Dezember 2015)

Viel Glück, hoffentlich liegt es nicht an deiner Karte.


----------



## John89 (16. Dezember 2015)

Denn geht die wieder zurück  vllt gibt es denn eine Nano die sind ja sehr günstig geworden


----------



## John89 (16. Dezember 2015)

Neues Kabel und alles klappt wieder ich bin so Happy *in love*  Kumpel hatte noch eins rum liegen und nun geht es  einfach nur klasse  ach ja antwort vom Support war Blur Reduktion aus AMA aus andere DP kabel testen ^^ 
Weihnachten ist gerettet  danke euch nochmal für die versuche mein Problem zu lösen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2015)

John89 schrieb:


> Neues Kabel und alles klappt wieder ich bin so Happy *in love*  Kumpel hatte noch eins rum liegen und nun geht es  einfach nur klasse  ach ja antwort vom Support war Blur Reduktion aus AMA aus andere DP kabel testen ^^
> Weihnachten ist gerettet  danke euch nochmal für die versuche mein Problem zu lösen



na, dann viel Spaß    aber da sieht man halt: manchmal isses echt das simpelste, was schuld ist...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Dezember 2015)

Da sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Da sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht!



Naja, is halt auch ein Defekt gewesen - kann passieren. Aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hier auch bald jemand in 20 Postings versucht rauszufinden, warum G-Sync mit seiner GTX 970 oder Freesync mit seiner R9 390 nicht geht und zudem nur maximal 20 FPS in Games drin sind und er echt ALLES probiert hat inkl. neuem DP-Kabel, und am Ende kommt raus: Displayport vom Mainboard benutzt...


----------



## John89 (17. Dezember 2015)

Tja was will man machen wenn nicht gleich ein DP Kabel da ist?   Ich mein wer denkt da schon dran vor allem wenn es einmal ging? 

@Herbboy
Und so doof bin ich nun nicht  aber danke ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Dezember 2015)

Würde trotzdem reklamieren. Kabel hast auch bezahlt. Zumindest Anfragen ob man dir Kulanterweise einfach ein neues schickt. Fragen kostet nicht.


----------



## Roli (17. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar dann lag ich mit dem Rumraten ja sogar richtig.
Frag aber ruhig mal an, ob die dir nicht ein neues nachschicken. 
Immerhin kaufst du ja das Zubehör genau so wie den Monitor inkl. Gewährleistung.

Viel Spass mit Freesync


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab den BenQ nun auch bekommen und in Betrieb genommen, zeurst kein Bild, aber nachdem ich mal den Laptop per HDMI dranhatte, kam auch am PC per HDMI ein Bild, und nun läuft er über Display-Port. 

Jetzt hab ich aber ein "Problem": bei Crimson steht bei FreeSync "40 bis 60 Hz" - was stimmt da nicht? Bzw  vlt liegt das daran, dass im Desktop-Modus nur 60Hz aktiv sind - aber wo kann ich dann im Desktopmodus 144Hz aktivieren, damit auch bei Crimson dort ggf 144Hz steht? Dass der Monitor 144Hz "kann", wird nämlich von den AMD-Treibern durchaus erkannt. Aber laut der BenQ-Software läuft der im Desktop mit 60Hz (auch bei "empfohlen" steht nur 60Hz)

Für Spiele:  MUSS ich im Spiel dann für die Hz "automatisch" einstellen oder muss ich 144Hz wählen? zB bei Starcraft 2 konnte ich 144Hz manuell aktivieren - MUSS ich das für freesync dann aktivieren, oder vlt umgekehrt: ich darf es eben NICHT manuell aktivieren, damit FreeSync geht? ^^

Wie kann ich überhaupt feststellen, ob Freesync wirklich aktiv ist? 


Leider geht die DVD mit dem Handbuch bei mir nicht, daher weiß ich nicht, ob das dort vlt. erklärt wird... und online kann man die Anleitung wohl nicht runterladen ^^  


Oder muss ich am Ende nur einen anderen Grundmodus über den "Pilot" aktivieren?


----------



## pain474 (17. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab den BenQ nun auch bekommen und in Betrieb genommen, zeurst kein Bild, aber nachdem ich mal den Laptop per HDMI dranhatte, kam auch am PC per HDMI ein Bild, und nun läuft er über Display-Port.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich aber ein "Problem": bei Crimson steht bei FreeSync "40 bis 60 Hz" - was stimmt da nicht? Bzw  vlt liegt das daran, dass im Desktop-Modus nur 60Hz aktiv sind - aber wo kann ich dann im Desktopmodus 144Hz aktivieren, damit auch bei Crimson dort ggf 144Hz steht? Dass der Monitor 144Hz "kann", wird nämlich von den AMD-Treibern durchaus erkannt. Aber laut der BenQ-Software läuft der im Desktop mit 60Hz (auch bei "empfohlen" steht nur 60Hz)
> 
> ...



 Genau das Gleiche hatte ich auch vorhin.

Hatte zuerst ein schwarzes Bild --> Du musst im Menü des Monitors von HDMI auf DP stellen, der erkennt das nicht automatisch.

Wegen den Hz --> Rechtsklick -> Bildschirmauflösung -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Dort 144 Hz einstellen. Viel Spaß 

Ich hab da noch ne andere Frage: Ich habe mein Headset am Monitor angeschlossen und in den Einstellungen ist er auch nicht auf "aus", trotzdem kommt kein Sound raus. Ideen?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Schickst du denn auch das Audiosignal zum Monitor?


----------



## pain474 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok ich schäme mich für diese Frage, aber wie macht man das? Wüsste nicht wo ich noch was anschließen sollte

EDIT: Wenn ich im bei Sound unter Wiedergabe Rechtsklick -> Testen drücke, kommt aus dem Headset ein Ton, aber bei Liedern usw. nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche hatte ich auch vorhin.
> 
> Hatte zuerst ein schwarzes Bild --> Du musst im Menü des Monitors von HDMI auf DP stellen, der erkennt das nicht automatisch.


 das hatte ich, aber es ging erst, nachdem ich den Laptop an HDMI dran hatte und dann nochmal umschaltete - vlt musste man mind 1x den HDMI aktivieren, damit es geht?




> Wegen den Hz --> Rechtsklick -> Bildschirmauflösung -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Dort 144 Hz einstellen. Viel Spaß


 hab ich gemacht, *da kann man aber keine Hz umstellen* - ich hab Win10, und du?




> Ich hab da noch ne andere Frage: Ich habe mein Headset am Monitor angeschlossen und in den Einstellungen ist er auch nicht auf "aus", trotzdem kommt kein Sound raus. Ideen?


 Du musst wohl Windows in den Soundoptionen erst so umstellen, dass der Sound über displayport als Standard aktiv ist. Dazu rufst du die Soundoptionen auf, wo du auch "Wiedergabe" und "Aufnahme" hast, und bei "Wiedergabe" müsste der Monitor mit DP stehen - den rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften und dann als Standard festlegen, am besten beide Dinge wo "Standard" mit drinsteht, dann bestätigen. Kann aber sein, dass erst nach einem neustart der Anwendung der Sound dann auch wirklich per DP gesendet wird.


----------



## pain474 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ah, als Standard festlegen. Ja jetzt geht's, danke.

Bei mir geht das, ich hab Win 7. Google mal wie das unter Win 10 geht.  "Monitorfrequenz Win 10 einstellen" o.ä.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Sollte normalerweise einfach im Treiber gehen, kenne mich da aber bei AMD Crimson nicht aus.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sollte normalerweise einfach im Treiber gehen, kenne mich da aber bei AMD Crimson nicht aus.


  da hab ich auch nix gefunden...  

*Edit* ENDLICH gefunden, das ist ja selbst für nen "Profi" wie mich nicht selbsterklärend: Desktop, Rechtsklick, Anzeigeeinstellungen ist ja erst Mal noch klar, aber dann muss man auf die "erweiterten Anzeigeeinstellungen", auch das ist noch verständlich. Aber DANN muss man unten auf "Adaptereinstellungen anzeigen"   dann öffnet sich ein Fenster wie im Gerätemanager, wo man die Graka und den Monitor hat, und DA beim Monitor geht es dann... meine Fresse, warum so kompliziert? Früher war das mit den Hz immer direkt bei der Auflösung...

Mich wundert aber, dass ich dazu per Google nix finden konnte, jedenfalls hab ich in den ersten 10 Links, die jünger als ein Jahr sind UND wo was wie "Windows 10 Bildwiederfrequenz" als Suchphrase vorkommt nix gefunden ^^ ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein, dem das passiert ist...  ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Naja, bei Nvidia geht man in die Systemsteuerung und auf Auflösung.
Dachte eigentlich, dass das bei Crimson ebenso einfach geht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bei Nvidia geht man in die Systemsteuerung und auf Auflösung.
> Dachte eigentlich, dass das bei Crimson ebenso einfach geht.


 Dachte ich auch bzw. eben wie gewohnt per Desktop-Rechtsklick, aber ich hab in den Treibern von AMD nur die Auflösung finden können sowie noch die Möglichkeit, eigene Auflösungen zuzufügen - aber da muss man dann sogar selber so Kram wie "vertikale Werte" eingeben usw.


----------



## John89 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ach wie schön das nur ich irgendwelche Probleme hatte  Das mit den Herz hatte ich fix raus  

Es gibt Programme womit du die Freesync Spanne einstellen kannst damit kannst du auch andere auflösungen hinzufügen. Ist estwas leichter falls du dir noch eine auflösung hinzufügen magst.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2015)

John89 schrieb:


> Ach wie schön das nur ich irgendwelche Probleme hatte  Das mit den Herz hatte ich fix raus
> 
> Es gibt Programme womit du die Freesync Spanne einstellen kannst damit kannst du auch andere auflösungen hinzufügen. Ist estwas leichter falls du dir noch eine auflösung hinzufügen magst.


 Und was für Programme wären das? Wobei es an sich jetzt ja alles kein Problem ist. Es gibt ja auch keinen Grund, warum die nun aktive Spanne von 40 bis 144Hz ändern wollen sollte    und Auflösung: ich werde ab jetzt immer die volle Auflösung nutzen, ich hab auch keine Games, die mir grad einfallen, die vlt nur 800x600 haben und wo ich dann doch was anpassen müsste.


Nebenbei: hast du denn die Farben schon kalibriert, und wenn ja: mit Hilfe von was genau?


----------



## pain474 (18. Dezember 2015)

Kann dir meine Einstellungen später geben. Im Prinzip habe ich es aber so wie JoM79 in meinem Thread erklärt hatte gemacht. 
Profil auf Standard stellen und dann ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt, bis es mir gefallen hat. Ich denke ein
paar Feinheiten kann man immer noch ändern, aber bin erstmal so zufrieden. (Ich glaube ich habe nur Gamma runtergedreht und die Helligkeit variiert)
Wozu dient eigentlich der dynamische Kontrast? Ist der von Bedeutung? Hab ihn jetzt standardmäßig auf 0.

Worin macht sich jetzt eigentlich Freesync bemerkbar? Ich habe bis jetzt keinen Unterschied zu meinen alten 60Hz gemerkt, außer natürlich, dass es durch die 144Hz flüssiger läuft. 
Aber was genau macht jetzt Freesync? Wahrscheinlich war ich einfach tearingunempfindlich...
Habe aber bis jetzt nur LoL und CS:GO getestet. Fallout 4 nur kurz, da ruckelt mein Spiel aber irgendwie stark... Glaube meine FPS sind sehr niedrig, muss da ein paar Einstellungen anpassen.


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

Sehr gut beschrieben. Unten kann man auch die Freesync Demo laden und selber Testen. Sehr schön dafür der rote Balken 

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011625/

hier ein Test kannst auch noch andere sachen Testen 
Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests 

@Herbboy 
Das programm heisst Custom Resolution Utility v1.2.5 mitlerweile ist die Freesync Spanne auch nicht mehr so wichtig.
Aufgrund von Freesync: Frame-Doubling
AMD nun auch die Frame-Vervielfachung eingeführt. Laut eigenen Angaben soll der dafür genutzte Algorithmus ab einen Faktor von 2,5 
zwischen minimaler und maximaler Refresh-Rate funktionieren, praktisch reicht aber schon die doppelte. Bei einem 60-Hertz-Monitor 
muss die minimale Grenze also bei 30 Hertz liegen; bei 29 Fps werden 58 Hz dargestellt, ab 30 Fps liegt man in der nativen Freesync-Spanne.


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

@Pain474 
Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du? ich hatte auch starke Probleme bei Fallout 4 da meine Grafikkarte sich nicht über 750Mhz getaktet hat und mir hat geholfen unter:
Windows ---- Benutzer ---- Dein Konto ---- Dokumente ---- My games  ---- Fallout 4  ---- Fallout4Prefs öffnen 

iPresentInterval=1 in iPresentInterval=0 zu ändern denn speichern und die datei schreib geschützt machen.

Danach hat meine karte volle Lestung gehabt und ich meine 48-65Fps  Teils auch mehr aber der schnitt lag da so.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte Fallout 4 ist auf 60fps begrenzt?


----------



## pain474 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Fallout 4 ist auf 60FPS begrenzt, wenn die Einstellung auf 1 ist oder nicht? 

Ich hab ne R9 390 @John89. Werde das nachher mal testen. Welche Einstellungen kann man ansonsten runterschrauben, die viel Leistung ziehen, aber grafisch nicht viel hermachen?


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

@pain474
Wie du meiner Unter meinen Beiträgen sehen kannst besitze ich auch eine R9 390 solltest also mal den takt anschauen und prüfen ob deine Karte die voll leistung fährt.
Alles so hoch eingestellt wie es geht von den Einstellungen.

Also bei mir gehen mehr als 60Fps bevor ich iPresentInterval=0 setzte hing ich so bei 32-38Fps und mien Karte hat nur mit 750Mhz getaktet kann also nicht sagen was normalerweise geht ^^


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> Ja, Fallout 4 ist auf 60FPS begrenzt, wenn die Einstellung auf 1 ist oder nicht?


Deswegen frage ich ja.
So wie ich es es verstanden habe, spielt die Physik im Spiel bei über 60fps verrückt.


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

ich habe absolut keine Probleme bis jetzt zwar noch nicht soviel Gespielt. 
aber die im schnitt 35Fps die ich sonst hatte gingen absolut garniht nur am ruckeln der ganze mist.


----------



## pain474 (18. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, erinnere mich das auch gelesen zu haben, da die Physik an die FPS gekoppelt sind und bei höheren FPS die Physik irgendwie desynchronisiert und man z.B. Probleme kriegt, Türen zu öffnen o.ä.


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

Das kann man ja dank Crimson umgehen und die Fps auf 60 für das Spiel begrenzen wenn das dein einziges Problem dabei ist


----------



## pain474 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Performance dann trotzdem besser ist als das ingame Vsync gerne.

Ach übrigens, was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist. Habe gestern LoL getestet. Habe in Crimson bei LoL die FPS Begrenzung auf 144. Habe dann im Spiel VSync ausgestellt und die FPS sind auf über 300 angestiegen. D.h. er übernimmt nicht die Einstellungen aus Crimson. Was muss ich tun, damit die Einstellungen die des Spiels überschreiben?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich kenns halt noch von Skyrim, das konnte ich mit 144fps auch vergessen.


----------



## John89 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja das noch ein Treiber Problem das musst du denn unter Globale einstellungen machen denn begrenzt er das wirklich einzen Profile klappt noch nicht so ganz.



Hier noch ein Nachtrag 

Das Changelog zur Radeon Software Crimson 15.12 WHQL entspricht jenem zum 15.11.1-Treiber, lediglich die bekannten Probleme wurden auf Basis der Nutzer-Rückmeldungen 
erweitert. Unter anderem kann es in Fallout 4 zu einem Ruckeln kommen, wenn man mit aktiviertem Freesync in Ultra und 1440p spielt. In Just Cause 3 kann teilweise ein flackerndes 
Bild beobachtet werden.


Also der fehler ist auch AMD bekannt


----------

